# More talk of merger



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/02192007/business/heavenly_deal_business_peter_lauria.htm


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

This has me slightly concerned, but as long as any merger doesn't affect Sirius Octane or the Stern channels I'll be happy.


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> This has me slightly concerned, but as long as any merger doesn't affect Sirius Octane or the Stern channels I'll be happy.


I hope the merger is a go. I hate exclusivity on programming.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

amen to octane---sirius's rock programming in general i feel is much supereior to xm---at least thats the way i felt about 2 years ago when i left xm for sirius


----------



## captain16vgti (Mar 11, 2007)

I also like sirius's rock channels more.


----------

